# Select+ Gets You Into Continental's Prez Club,



## rrdude (Jan 10, 2011)

clubs, does that mean if I flash my AGR Select+ card at a USAirways club, I will be let in? I highly doubt it, but thought I'd post that question anyway.......


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2011)

I really don't know, but I doubt it! And with the CO/UA merger, it's anyone's guess if it will continue - and if it will also include UA Red Carpet Clubs! When CO was part of Sky Team, it did not include entry into DL or NW clubs at all!


----------



## jis (Jan 10, 2011)

rrdude said:


> clubs, does that mean if I flash my AGR Select+ card at a USAirways club, I will be let in? I highly doubt it, but thought I'd post that question anyway.......


No. The CO Presidents Club members' access to USAirways and United clubs is a three way agreement among the three airlines involved which applies to their clubs system-wide. Amtrak is not part of that agreement. The only way to become a member of Presidents Club is to shell out big money. Unlike in the case of Select+ Elite status does not give you unlimited access to the clubs at least upto Platinum level. Don't know what happens beyond that. Elite status just gives a discount in membership fees.

What Elite status does give you is limited access to the clubs. That is through the Star Gold program which gives access to all Star Alliance airlines clubs on any itinerary that has an international leg. That also does not apply to Amtrak since Amtrak is not a member of Star Alliance, and Amtrak Select+ is not recognized to be equivalent to Gold or above elite status in Star Alliance airlines' FF programs.

As for UA/CO merger, when it completes in 2012 the joint club will be rebranded as something. The current Presidents Club and Red Carper Club branding will be replaced by the new branding, which could possibly be extension of one of the existing brands, or a completely new brand. But it will be a single Club brand for the post merger United, not two separately branded Clubs.

In principle the new United may or may not choose to continue its relationship with Amtrak. But since the marketing organization in the new United is led entirely by ex-pm-Continental folks, it is likely that some relationship will continue (just my guess).


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh my God!

This discussion made me check the Continental web site. Back in '81, it cost me $300 for a lifetime membership for me and my wife in the President's Club. It is now $10,000! I wish all my investments increased in value that well. And I thought $300 was so much then that I just prayed I made the right choice (I used to travel a lot on business in those days).


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 11, 2011)

jis said:


> As for UA/CO merger, when it completes in 2012 the joint club will be rebranded as something. The current Presidents Club and Red Carper Club branding will be replaced by the new branding, which could possibly be extension of one of the existing brands, or a completely new brand. But it will be a single Club brand for the post merger United, not two separately branded Clubs.


I'm pretty sure I read that the new clubs will be called "United Club."


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 17, 2011)

My wife and I entered the CO President's Lounge yesterday in Ft Lauderdale

with my Select Plus Card.


----------

